# >>دوائر التحكم في اجهزة التكييف المختلفة بملف واحد وبالترتيب<<



## PS_HVAC (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ارفق لكم اليوم ملف شاااامل ومنسق ومرتب لدوائر التكييف 

المختلفة وطبعا من بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع وصاحب الفضل

كلة لكل حرف في هذا الموضوع المهندس سليمان سعد

الدين . 

والله ولي التوفيق 


اخوكم مهندس/ محمود قباجة


----------



## PS_HVAC (19 يونيو 2011)

جااااااري رفع الملف على موقع الاف فايل


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (19 يونيو 2011)

متشكرين للاهتمامك 

رجاء رفع الملف


----------



## yosief soliman (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## PS_HVAC (21 يونيو 2011)

الرابط وصل واسف على التأخير :

http://www.4shared.com/file/y5cOID2o/____.html


----------



## PS_HVAC (21 يونيو 2011)

105 مشاهدات ولا يوجد ردود ؟!!


----------



## PS_HVAC (21 يونيو 2011)

105 مشاهدات ولا يوجد ردود ؟!!


----------



## اسلام عمار (21 يونيو 2011)

الللللللللللف شكرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (21 يونيو 2011)

105 مشاهدات لا تساوى الا دعوتان يكفياك لدخولك الجنة
ودعوة واحدة تكفى
وان لم تتقبل الدعاوى
فا افعل الخير واتركة فان الله يعلم ماذا تفعل العباد وانت بنيتك للخير يذيدك الله خيرا بقول صلى الله علية وسلم
خير الناس انفعهم للناس
صدق رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم


----------



## PS_HVAC (21 يونيو 2011)

eng.mahmoud . Sh قال:


> 105 مشاهدات لا تساوى الا دعوتان يكفياك لدخولك الجنة
> ودعوة واحدة تكفى
> وان لم تتقبل الدعاوى
> فا افعل الخير واتركة فان الله يعلم ماذا تفعل العباد وانت بنيتك للخير يذيدك الله خيرا بقول صلى الله علية وسلم
> ...




يشرفني مروركم العطر 

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## PS_HVAC (21 يونيو 2011)

اسلام عمار قال:


> الللللللللللف شكرا




شكرا لمرورك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 يوليو 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ ps_hvac سلام الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودكم الكبير وكلماتكم الرقيقة التى إذا دلت فإنها تدل على نبل وحسن أخلاقك حفظك الله وأكثر من أمثالكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله بقى كتاب و مش عاوز غير غلاف و ناشر


----------



## احمدسعدمحمود (9 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## وائل البرعى (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## majdy82 (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااو اطعمك لحم طيرااااااااااااو زوجك بكرااااااااااا


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## PS_HVAC (4 أغسطس 2011)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> أخى الفاضل م/ ps_hvac سلام الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودكم الكبير وكلماتكم الرقيقة التى إذا دلت فإنها تدل على نبل وحسن أخلاقك حفظك الله وأكثر من أمثالكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .



وعليكم السلام استاذنا الكبير سليمان سعد الدين 
 
 وكل عام وانت بالف خير​


----------



## PS_HVAC (4 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماشاء الله بقى كتاب و مش عاوز غير غلاف و ناشر




يشرفني مروركم العطر مهندسنا الهمام محمد ميك 
​


----------



## PS_HVAC (4 أغسطس 2011)

بشكركم اخواني جميعا لمروركم ووفقني الله واياكم لكل خير 


وكل عام وانتم بخير 
​


----------



## esamkhattab (4 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر موضوع غنى بالمعلومات لكل مهندس يعمل بالصيانه وكذلك التركيبات 
فلك منى جميل الدعاء 
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (4 أغسطس 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر
وبارك الله لكم واسعدكم دنيا وأخرة


----------



## اميجومنس (5 أغسطس 2011)

ذى الفل ومطلوب مشكور على المجهود


----------



## PS_HVAC (5 أغسطس 2011)

esamkhattab قال:


> الف شكر موضوع غنى بالمعلومات لكل مهندس يعمل بالصيانه وكذلك التركيبات
> فلك منى جميل الدعاء
> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك




اشكر مرورك اخي الكريم​


----------



## karin_rer (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور الله يوفقك


----------



## Ali_haya (5 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يباركلك ان شاء الله


----------



## PS_HVAC (5 أغسطس 2011)

اشكر مروركم اخواني جميعا ​


----------



## نور جابر (6 أغسطس 2011)

جاري التحميل ( جزاك الله خير )


----------



## الطابلوج (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الله الله اكبر بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة


----------



## PS_HVAC (27 أكتوبر 2011)

نور جابر قال:


> جاري التحميل ( جزاك الله خير )



وجزاك مثلة اخ نور​


----------



## PS_HVAC (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الطابلوج قال:


> الله الله اكبر بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة



اتشرف بمرورك اخ طابلوج
الله الله اكبر كفاية توقيعك يا رجل ​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور يا الغالى 
*


----------



## mmselim_1970 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## PS_HVAC (7 أبريل 2012)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> *مشكور يا الغالى
> *



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## PS_HVAC (7 أبريل 2012)

mmselim_1970 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا




اتشرف بمرور حضرتك


----------



## modern_love (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## engkfa (3 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (6 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل ده ... وعلى استمرارك فى الدائم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 مايو 2012)

ملف أكثر من رائع ومفيد للغاية بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان أعمالك


----------



## afgh (9 مايو 2012)

جزيل الشكر وعظيم الامتنان لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## eng_smrs (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedbadr (10 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## PS_HVAC (19 مايو 2012)

أشكر مروركم جميعا


:84::84::84::84:​


----------



## abo qasm (20 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelrahim (20 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hany27 (21 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany27 (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## amnshsh2 (23 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------



## ahmedr2222 (23 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كباسه (24 يوليو 2012)

many thanks


----------



## afgh (25 يوليو 2012)

مبارك عليكم الشهر ورزقكم فيه القبول وجزاء الصبر ورزقكم طول وبركة العمر


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (30 يوليو 2012)

very good


----------



## ABO TOUFIC808 (30 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_86 (31 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## النور القادم (1 أغسطس 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن العميد (1 أغسطس 2012)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mo007ha (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 مارس 2013)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## hishont2 (6 مارس 2013)

thank u


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (7 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hikal007 (7 مارس 2013)

ملف رااائع وجهد واضح , جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام نوفل (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## ogx3005 (15 مايو 2013)

merciiiii


----------



## سعيد الشايب (27 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زعيم الاساطير (4 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (20 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله في مسعاك للخير وموصولة في مقعدك من الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## drmady (22 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## PS_HVAC (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكر مروركم


----------



## hishont2 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

جارى التنزيل وشكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mony_tornado (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الحبيب


----------



## kefork (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## drmady (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس ابانوب (10 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف اقولك اية كتر خيرك


----------



## الأغيد (17 أكتوبر 2013)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------

